# 2011 Chevy Cruze Disable OnStar?



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Just do a Google search for "How to disable Onstar". Plenty of info there.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Perhaps if you wrap the roof in aluminum foil........


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> Perhaps if you wrap the roof in aluminum foil........


Make a cool crazy guy hat that fits on top!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Call them and asked to be de-activated.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

5vbh said:


> How do I disable OnStar on a 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT bought in the
> U.S.? Is there just a fuse to pull? (I didn't see any obvious
> fuse in the lists in the owner's manual.)
> 
> ...


The easiest way is to call OnStar and tell them you don't want it, and they can disable the system on their end. If there's no green light next to the blue button on the mirror, then OnStar is not operational.

The nice thing about this is, you don't have to rip anything apart, and you will retain all other functionalty (compass, stereo, trip computer, etc.)

Note that the compass is GPS-based, not magnetic.



> I'm looking for purely technical information. A discussion of
> why anyone would want to disable OnStar deserves its own,
> separate thread, in my opinion.


If calling OnStar and having them turn it off isn't sufficient, then it kinda _does_ get into the why of wanting to disable OnStar.

But I'll say this much: as someone who has studied the system well, I can say that OnStar is simply a business, like any other. If you're not interested in paying them money, then they aren't interested in keeping your service active for any reason. And that includes tracking, which costs them money to do.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> Call them and asked to be de-activated.


best answer ever. lol. plus this way you dont void your warranty if you still have one.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

im in the auto body business and even though you can call them to diactivate, it still runs in the background. if you have the green light 'ON' on your rearview visor, its still monitoring. its for emergency purpose to locate your location when you have an accident. to shut it off completely, you must disconnect the cables from the box located in your rear trunk. however, you get no gps, no navigation, no compus.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

OBD III and Mode $0A coming to big brother near you!


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

5vbh said:


> How do I disable OnStar on a 2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT bought in the
> U.S.? Is there just a fuse to pull? (I didn't see any obvious
> fuse in the lists in the owner's manual.)
> 
> ...


Pardon my rudeness, but the question you just asked, made you seems like the world's dumbest car thief.

Click here for an answer to your question.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Pardon my rudeness, but the question you just asked, made you seems like the world's dumbest car thief.
> 
> Click here for an answer to your question.



ROFL That was good! :eusa_clap:


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> ROFL That was good! :eusa_clap:


Hahaha!! Annnnnnnd..... bookmarked!


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

This is why we need to know how to completely disable OnStar:
OnStar Is Tracking Your Speed And Location Even When You Cancel Your Service


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> This is why we need to know how to completely disable OnStar:
> OnStar Is Tracking Your Speed And Location Even When You Cancel Your Service


Just call OnStar, tell them you want your service completely cut off, and that's it. End of story.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

idk if the question has been answered but if you look at the actual mirror,theres a big black covering,pull that off and youll see a black box to the right side(do not unplug that it works the alarm)and youll see a wire going to the actual mirror just unplug it an bam you have no onstar,then just put the covering back on or change the mirrors out so you dont have to see the onstar buttons


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> idk if the question has been answered but if you look at the actual mirror,theres a big black covering,pull that off and youll see a black box to the right side(do not unplug that it works the alarm)and youll see a wire going to the actual mirror just unplug it an bam you have no onstar,then just put the covering back on or change the mirrors out so you dont have to see the onstar buttons


I believe they are referring to the fact that the GPS transmitter will continue to send data to OnStar, even if you disable the mirror part or your service expires.


----------

